# Help me pick a color! Post your photos!



## tesla2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Getting ready to buy but having trouble with the color. This car looks good all colors! Right now I'm thinking it's between 1. Candy White, 2. Light Brown Metallic and 3. White Gold. 

It seems like most posters on this board favor Candy White. 

Let's see what you've got!


----------



## uboat928s4 (Jul 23, 2010)

My favorite is the Deep Black, but if I lived further south than New England a lighter color would make more sense heat-wise.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the light brown metallic.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

My White Gold. Love the Color.


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

I was about to pull the trigger on a candy white but I had the dealer put the silver next to the candy white and silver won hands down. Candy white looks better in pics but in person silver is the best color on a cc. This is not an opinion it is FACT!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

rdm1 said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on a candy white but I had the dealer put the silver next to the candy white and silver won hands down. Candy white looks better in pics but in person silver is the best color on a cc. This is not an opinion it is FACT!


 Thats your opinion that silver is the best. I like my White Gold.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the Blue. Nice Color


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> I like the Blue. Nice Color


 I don't see many blue ones. It is very nice.


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

I almost got the light brown metallic, but I do love the candy white...to me though having the cornsilk interior just as important as the exterior color...it looks great from the INSIDE where you can see it!


----------



## Dub12 (Sep 23, 2007)

White!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Brown metallic looks really good...but i would get tired of it after.


----------



## NatchoTequila (Jul 26, 2010)

*WHITE!*

WHITE or BLACK if it is RLine. White is 1st place. Silver is 3rd place.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd love to see Mocha Brown. 
I love that color (I know it's not available anymore). 

Impress me with a Mocha VR6/4mo. I think that would be rare...


----------



## Gary_CC (Aug 4, 2010)

I parked next to a Merc CLS recently... Candy White with the black sunroof!


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

dcdubbin202 said:


> ........................
> 
> The third CC, a 2011 VR6 Executive, in Candy White, is currently being built.


 Hey dc, I did not know you ordered a 2011 !! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Did you get anything off the base price? 
How long did they quote you for a wait? 
That means you got the Graphite interior because of the cooled seats?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Black or Silver


----------



## CCVW (May 11, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> It's a VW fleet vehicle. It was ordered for me for all intents and purposes. Sadly they won't give me the RS 5 sitting outside HQ right now. I guess the CC will just have to soldier on.


 VW HQ loves that short term leasing - and what better way to inflate sales! Unfortunately it also means they don't experience the car when the miles go up and the problems start occuring...


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Gary_CC said:


> I parked next to a Merc CLS recently... Candy White with the black sunroof!


 that CLS looks unreal slammed on its nuts


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

That CLS has to be on Air?! DOPE I LIKEY!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Black on black is my vote


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

20thgti2461 said:


> That CLS has to be on Air?! DOPE I LIKEY!


 Doesnt have to be 

This guy isnt 
 

Oh and my vote would be for black but I see to many so get something else :laugh:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Island Grey..


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

dcdubbin202 said:


> The second CC. 2009 VR6 4Motion, in Candy White.


 If I were to purchase a CC, I would hands down go with Candy White :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Gary_CC said:


> I parked next to a Merc CLS recently... Candy White with the black sunroof!


 DAng! That CLS looks so much better LOL. :laugh:


----------



## tesla2 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Are the pics in the vwvortex gallery Light Brown Metallic?*

*Are the pics in the vwvortex gallery Light Brown Metallic?*


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

CC U L8TR said:


> DAng! That CLS looks so much better LOL. :laugh:


 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

I love my white gold, but if I could do over, I would go with the dark blue. The chrome trim looks so good contrasted with the darker colors.


----------



## rconr007 (Jan 4, 2010)

My Favorites In this order:
1. Gold Coast
2. White
3. Island Grey
4. Black

I have the Black because they didn't have any of the other colors when I got my 2010 in December.
Good luck choose wisely. I seen all the color live and the Gold Coast looks the best.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

rconr007 said:


> My Favorites In this order:
> 1. Gold Coast
> 2. White
> 3. Island Grey
> ...


Gold Coast isn't a color. I believe that car is painted White Gold Metallic.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

tesla2 said:


> Getting ready to buy but having trouble with the color. This car looks good all colors! Right now I'm thinking it's between 1. Candy White, 2. Light Brown Metallic and 3. White Gold.
> 
> It seems like most posters on this board favor Candy White.
> 
> Let's see what you've got!


i've got island grey metallic


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

sfccryder said:


> i've got island grey metallic


That's a great color. But I still like the Light Brown Metallic better.:laugh:


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

I say anything but Candy White! Its so ugly


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

sfccryder said:


> i've got island grey metallic


Did I see your car at the Trader Joe's in Alameda last weekend? Or maybe it was the weekend before?


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Iron Gray which I have yet to see another one of.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

DO WHITE...........


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

I own an island gray but I think the following color seems to take the best pictures: candy white, reflex silver, and black. The white gold is better looking in person than on camera. I have yet to see a picture of an island gray that looks as good as the aforementioned white, silver, or black. I like my island gray because it's a great color that looks great and hides the dirt very well.


----------



## tumbler_s (Jun 13, 2010)

i am getting a island grey (wife likes the color, less showy) . hope we have made the right choice.

have not seen any shadow blue either


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a pic of my 2009 4 Motion in Shadow Blue. I never ever see this color on a CC on the road. Kind of miss it since I traded it in for a 2010 Black one.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

I love my Iron Grey. Very few around. The color changes with the light. The CC is such a striking, sculpted car, I felt a color that made it less showy and a bit more sophisticated looking was called for (especially now that i am in my 40's). I think Island Grey has the same effect. Just my opinion.


----------

